# hot



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

is it very hot in cyprus in june what are the temps many thanks fleur


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

icedgem32 said:


> is it very hot in cyprus in june what are the temps many thanks fleur


It is pretty hot in june probably average around 80.


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks we are coming !


----------



## ahmedino55 (May 6, 2009)

*hello*

hi
i newly joined the forum whats up


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> is it very hot in cyprus in june what are the temps many thanks fleur


hi Fleur,

It depends whereabouts in Cyprus. 
For example in Nicosia the average temp is 86 the max temp 92. 
In Paphos the average temp in June is 74 with the maximum being 82.
These figures are based on the past 8 years records.

Veronica


----------

